# IPB 14 On the way. Questions...



## tsmithf33 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey guys, Just put down a deposit for an IPB 14. Want to get yalls thoughts on a couple of things. 

1. The 14 does not make a provisions for bailing water except for pulling the plug while on plane. This does not make me overly uncomfortable but at the same time I do not get warm and fuzzies thinking about it. Even though the inside of the hull is completely flat with no well for a bilge would you still add a bilge pump in the stern of the boat? 

2. In my other boat one of my favorite features is the raw and freshwater wash downs. Im thinking with the IPB I might add a 5 gal freshwater tank in the bow with a flush fit hose in the front casting deck. Do yall see any problems with this that im not thinking of?

3. Will a Battery and a 3 or 5 gal tank be too much weight in the bow? 

4. Thoughts on scrapping the freshwater and going with saltwater to save weight. 

Thanks!


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

I have never seen one in person (so I don't know for sure) but fwiw from the pics I have seen the hull has no floor, it is just the shape of the hull, so not completely flat.


----------



## tsmithf33 (Jun 10, 2013)

your right. 

I was just implying that there is no molded in bilge area


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Adding a bilge pump is always a god idea, not having a well will keep you from pumping all the water out but if you take a wave, you'll be glad you are not pulling the plug.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

my buddy has one, adding a bilge pump would be a good idea, move fuel tank up front, keep small battery in back and forget the wash down system, it's a simple little skiff, over thinking it will ruin the charm of it, add a cooler in middle of skiff for seat, storage, etc.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> 1. The 14 does not make a provisions for bailing water except for pulling the plug while on plane. This does not make me overly uncomfortable but at the same time I do not get warm and fuzzies thinking about it. Even though the inside of the hull is completely flat with no well for a bilge would you still add a bilge pump in the stern of the boat?


I ordered my IPB 14 with a bilge pump. I have been swamped in a Gheenoe and flipped a Gheenoe, I was glad I had one. This is a small boat and if the water suddenly turns choppy on the way back to the ramp (as it often does), I think you will be glad to have one.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> my buddy has one, adding a bilge pump would be a good idea, move fuel tank up front, keep small battery in back and forget the wash down system, it's a simple little skiff, over thinking it will ruin the charm of it, add a cooler in middle of skiff for seat, storage, etc.


I think this is solid advice. I think too many people add too much stuff to a small boat. IMO the Gheenoe crowd are the worst offenders of this. Its a small boat save the weight for people and fishing gear, keep it light. An 18-21' flats boat is a different story. Just my .02


----------



## tsmithf33 (Jun 10, 2013)

Yea I think thats good advice. Keep it simple. 

Will add a Bilge though for sure. 

SkyDiver, when do you get your boat? Im really curious about propping the motor right and since we are running the same engine I might have to pick your brain when you get yours up and running.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> SkyDiver, when do you get your boat?


That is a good question. When I ordered the boat on June 10th Brad told me it would only take 2-3 weeks since I didn't need a trailer. I spoke to Brad at the beginning of this week and he told me they had 5 boats to get done this week. He also told me they had to let a guy go and they had a shortage of supplies. He said they would try and get it done by the end of the week but I'm not holding my breath. I would rather have it done right than have him do a rush job to get it out the door because I keep bugging him. It would be nice to have it by the 4th of July since I am off for four days. We'll see, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## tsmithf33 (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh Great! that means mine is going to be even longer! Im pretty sure im right after you in production. 

He told me it would be about 4-5 weeks. I put my deposit down on the 24th.

Any idea on how many of these boats have been made so far? You would think if he was that busy there would be a hell of a lot more information out there on them. Its hard enough to find good pictures of them.


----------



## fishboy73 (Oct 22, 2012)

I bought an IPB 14 a few months ago. The boat is perfect for what I need it for. I had to wait over a month to get mine when I was told two weeks. I had some gel coat issues with the boat before I even had a chance to get in the water. Called Brad and he fixed the issues in quick order! My second problem was the fact that the transom on mine is way too thick for my 15 hp Yamaha to mount to. Not a big deal. It justified the mini jacker that I wanted anyway. I have been pleased with the boat so far now that I got the porpoising issue resolved. I had a co-worked go and buy one after he saw mine. He wanted a 14 with a center console and a 25 hp Suzuki. After nearly two months of waiting, Brad called and told him that the motor was too big and it made the boat squat too much in the rear. So now my co worker was informed by Brad that he can't get a smaller motor for his boat until he sells the 25 hp. So now my co worker is having to wait indefinitely until Brad can sell the 25. Brad seems to be a good guy, but I think the demand is more than he can keep up with. Point is, be patient. It's worth the wait.


----------



## tsmithf33 (Jun 10, 2013)

Interesting about the weight of the motor considering its only 60 pounds heavier than the 20. How much does your buddy weigh? Seems like a relocation of the battery and fuel tank forward would do the trick.


----------



## tsmithf33 (Jun 10, 2013)

what was causing you boat to porpoise and how did you fix it?


----------



## fishboy73 (Oct 22, 2012)

After Brad rigged the motor, he took it out to test it and called my friend to tell him that the boat was "unsafe" with that motor on it. Brad told him the boat sat too low in the rear and he didn't feel safe about letting the boat leave like that. With my boat, I had to adjust the trim angle on the motor (15 hp 4-stroke Yamaha) and shift some weight around. After I put the battery up front with the trolling motor, that seemed to resolve the issue. It still wants to hop a little when hitting small wakes, but it's not really noticeable. Like you, I think I'm going to add some smart tabs to mine. I went with the black hull and light grey deck with black webbing. I couldn't resist...


----------



## tsmithf33 (Jun 10, 2013)

very nice, you should post up some pics!


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Brad told me he has 50 boats on order with his dealers. I think he said there was one in Miami and one in South Carolina. I don't think he advertises much because he has a very small operation and I think he has all the business he can handle right now from the looks of it. I stopped by IPB on the way back from Custom Gheenoe. There was nothing going on at their shop as far as customers on the lot or anyone working in the shop. IPB looked like the North Pole in December. ;D


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

If anyone wants one right away, I saw this one:

http://daytona.craigslist.org/boa/3897058932.html

Looks just like the one I ordered but comes with a trailer and motor. Not crazy about his poling platform though.


----------



## fishboy73 (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## fishboy73 (Oct 22, 2012)

I'll get some better pics tomorrow. This was taken as the sun was coming up.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

> Brad told me he has 50 boats on order with his dealers.


50?  Good for him.   I believe it.  Glad you talked to him! I have emailed and texted him for quite a while now about a little issue I have, with NO response.  Busy is busy-  I get it, but dang.  

That being said, I LOVE the boat........


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

I saw the boat listed in Daytona CL I would jump on it nice boat for that price. Spotless new condition.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> a little issue I have


What issue do you have? I sent him an email with no response but I called him on the phone and got him on the second try.


----------



## tsmithf33 (Jun 10, 2013)

ive had good luck calling also. 

Just be sure to have your question ready, hes not much for small talk! Nice guy but I think right now he is extremely busy.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

> > a little issue I have
> 
> 
> What issue do you have? I sent him an email with no response but I called him on the phone and got him on the second try.


I'll call then. I bought a poling platform and he did not have any of the caps for them. I made one from ply to get me through till the fiberglass one got sent to me, and I am still waiting. I also need a black decal logo for the boat. He only had one left when I bought the boat.

Again, don't get me wrong- I am not crying about it and its not that big of a deal, but just sharing. I will give him a buzz on Monday.


----------



## tsmithf33 (Jun 10, 2013)

got a sneak peak today!!


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> got a sneak peak today!!


Looks good, is that your boat? 

I ordered mine on June 10th Brad told me 2-3 weeks to get it but more than likely 2 weeks since I didn't need a trailer. We are on week 4 now so I hope its soon. Brad is a tough guy to get a hold of. I sent an e-mail after 2 weeks asking for an update with no reply, I called him twice and managed to get him to answer the phone on the second try. He said he was hoping to get the boat done by the end of last week. I haven't heard from him so I called him yesterday (July 2nd) and left a message since its over 3 weeks now no reply no updates.


----------



## tsmithf33 (Jun 10, 2013)

That is my boat. 

I usually communicate through text with him. Seems to work well. 

Mine should be done in the next week or so im guessing. Im just getting a blank hull. No motor, trailer, or electrical.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Looks good, Capt!. I bought a blank hull as well. I am almost done rigging it- rain and work has had me beat back for over 2 weeks.


----------



## jldriver (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice boat...hurry up already though...


----------



## tsmithf33 (Jun 10, 2013)

Haha no doubt! Maybe you can swing by IPB for me on ythe way home. Hey it's just a 5 hour detour no biggie!

Y'all ever get out of the flood or did you just drop the boat and start fishing for Parking lot trout?


----------



## tsmithf33 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey guys, setting up my trailer right now. Can someone tell me the distance from the bottom of boat to the top of gunnel. Trying to get my winch post height correct.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

> Hey guys, setting up my trailer right now. Can someone tell me the distance from the bottom of boat to the top of gunnel. Trying to get my winch post height correct.


I had to mess with this a bit when fitting the boat to the Conti trailer. The height at the bow is about 21.5 inches. To put it into perspective, my boat sits exactly 6 inches off the frame of the trailer in the middle (bunks level with a very slight rake to the rear), and the eye of the bow roller on the trailer is 17 inches above the frame. Hope this helps.


----------



## tsmithf33 (Jun 10, 2013)

Perfect. That is exactly what I needed. 

Thanks!


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Capt. Tyler, how you liking the new boat? Have you had a chance to put it in the water yet?


----------



## tsmithf33 (Jun 10, 2013)

The new boat is great! Only been on it twice so far but im loving it.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks great!! How do you like the 15hp on it? How did you mount yours?

My boat was done last Tues but I probably won't have a chance to pick it up for another week or two.


----------



## tsmithf33 (Jun 10, 2013)

The 15 pushes it nicely, running low 20's.

Mounted directly to the transom.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

I am picking my boat up this Friday and I am trying to make some adjustments to my trailer now. I am going to try and use my current Gheenoe trailer (a modified jet ski trailer). If someone that has an IPB 14 could help a brother out I would much appreciate it. I know the beam across the top is about 55". I need to know how wide the beam is at the bottom, if someone could measure across the transome outside at the bottom (bottom tapered part).


----------



## tsmithf33 (Jun 10, 2013)

Awesome!

Trailer needs to be set up like this
Bunks 36" apart and 81" long
Front roller 94" from rear of trailer

The dimension you were looking for is 45"


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> Trailer needs to be set up like this
> Bunks 36" apart and 81" long
> Front roller 94" from rear of trailer
> 
> The dimension you were looking for is 45"


Great info! Thanks.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

My new Redfish assault vehicle is finally complete. Just waiting on the new trailer to come in, the one they have it on is too wide for the spot in my garage. Maybe Monday.


----------



## BugDopeforENP (May 29, 2013)

> My new Redfish assault vehicle is finally complete. Just waiting on the new trailer to come in, the one they have it on is too wide for the spot in my garage. Maybe Monday.



I just bought one of these boat, did the rub railing come on yours? In the first picture it's not on the boat but in all the other picture it's there. I forgot to think about the rub railing when I order mine. Your boat looks really good and clean by the way. Thanks in advance


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> I just bought one of these boat, did the rub railing come on yours?


Yes it did. Thanks for the commets.


----------



## BugDopeforENP (May 29, 2013)

> > I just bought one of these boat, did the rub railing come on yours?
> 
> 
> Yes it did. Thanks for the commets.


If you dont mind me asking,Did you pay extra for the rubrailing? Did it come standard? I ordered mine today in the sea foam hull and white inside with no webbing. Had to order over the phone though.Looking at yours is making me happy happy happy.

To the original poster, your boat looks great also.
Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## tsmithf33 (Jun 10, 2013)

Boat Looks Great!! I Love the color!


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

I beleive it was standard at no extra charge, or he may have just added it for free to my boat since it took longer than expected. I also had more options added than most people I think (livewell, bilge pump, shark eye lights, pedistal mount and poling platform).

If you look in the backround you can see a red IPB 14 thats finished also. It doesn't look like it has the rub rail.


----------



## BugDopeforENP (May 29, 2013)

> I beleive it was standard at no extra charge, or he may have just added it for free to my boat since it took longer than expected. I also had more options added than most people I think (livewell, bilge pump, shark eye lights, pedistal mount and poling platform).
> 
> If you look in the backround you can see a red IPB 14 thats finished also. It doesn't look like it has the rub rail.


How did they run the electrical for the navigational lights? Is there space inside the tunnel walls to run the wire through to the stern? Thanks


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Looking good. Sweet, sweet boat- I love mine. I am thinking of adding a livewell similar to yours.... what are the gallons/dimensions? If you could, post up with the brand of hatch and tub, and how it works for you. Thanks!


----------



## cuttingedgefoam (Jul 14, 2009)

Mine didn't come with rubrail, I was so excited about the boat I didn't notice till I got home. Asked why it didnt and was told I didn't ask for it! But he'd supply it for $100. So to avoid a headache, be sure to ask.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

> How did they run the electrical for the navigational lights? Is there space inside the tunnel walls to run the wire through to the stern? Thanks


There is a rigging pipe on the left side of the boat at the bottom that runs fore and aft.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> Looking good. Sweet, sweet boat- I love mine. I am thinking of adding a livewell similar to yours.... what are the gallons/dimensions? If you could, post up with the brand of hatch and tub, and how it works for you. Thanks!


I actually haven't taken delivery of the boat yet or even seen it in person. I was going to use my Gheenoe trailer (modified Jetski trailer) but after taking a second look at it, it was just too narrow. I decided to bite the bullet and get a new trailer with the boat but I actually need a narrower trailer than the standard one they normally use. I need the boat to fit in my garage along with my chopper and wife's car. Brad is ordering me a Continental trailer that is 64" wide. It should be nice for launching from smaller improvised boat ramps also.

As for the live well, I would ask Brad at IPB but they are kind of hard to get in touch with sometimes. I will let you know when I pick up the boat hopefully later this week.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Roger that. Thanks. Any info on the livewell and how you like it would be great. In the meantime, I will shoot Brad and email or text and see what he says.

Thanks again and looking forward to how you like the boat!


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

First day out in the new boat. All in all I LOVE IT!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tm0WKlWPU9c&feature=em-upload_owner


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Awesome. Where did you put your battery? I am going to glass in a platform in the front compartment for a battery tray and put that sucker up there. 

Glad you're enjoying the skiff!


----------



## tsmithf33 (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice!!! 

Boat looks great! 

Got some questions
What prop are you running? 
Speed?
Size Cooler?


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> Awesome.   Where did you put your battery?  I am going to glass in a platform in the front compartment for a battery tray and put that sucker up there.


I mounted the trolling motor battery in the nose under the front deck. I made a shelf in the nose out of plastic 1X8 I got from Home Depot. Its smooth on one side the wood textured on the other. I just glued it in place with 5200 and put a screw in each corner to hold it, works great. Yes, that is water under the front battery. Not sure where that is coming from but I am thinking from the Shark Eye lights as we were in some rough chop part of the day. 

I picked up a second garden size battery from Batteries Plus. Its a 12V deep cycle (about the size of a motorcycle battery) it powers the live well, bilge pump and the lights. I made a raised platform out of the platic wood under the starboard side under the rear deck for the small battery. 

Front Battery Tray:










Rear Battery Tray:










I also made a hold down for the Yeti so I can strap it to the floor. I used two stainless brackets from West Marine ($10.00) and two nylon straps from Ace Hardware ($4.00). I couldn't bring myself to pay $50.00 plus tax for the official "Yeti hold down system".












> Got some questions
> What prop are you running?
> Speed?
> Size Cooler?


I believe its a 9 pitch stock aluminum prop. The best I got with my GPS was 17 mph with me, my wife, a full livewell, gas, gear Yeti ect ect. I also have a very large hydofoil that was needed to tame the ride when I had the engine on my 13ft Gheenoe. I don't believe I need it on this boat. It dropped the speed 3 MPH on the Gheenoe when I added it so I figure it will probably do 20 MPH without the hydofoil. I am going to take it off the next time out and see. I am perfectly fine with it only doing 17 MPH though. It planes nice and handles the chop very well IMO but I am coming from a 13ft Gheenoe so its a LOT better than that.  ;D

The cooler is a Yeti 45 QT. I was a little hesitant about drilling mounting brackets in the floor to strap it down but I asked Brad and he said there is 1/4" of foam between the hull and the floor. I just drilled a very small hole for each screw and pumped a little 5200 in each hole and screwed them in with 3/4" #10 stainless screws. I turned the screws in by hand so as not to strip the holes and they are solid.


----------



## Hiram (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm running my IPB 14 6 with a 25 Evinrude 2sk.
LOve it. 
I have another one in stock with an Al. Continental trailer in Ft. Lauderdale.
I will be putting a Bilge pump on it also.
and working on some Mods.

Capt. HiC
Inshore Nation on FB


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

The next thing I am planning is a seat cushion across the back deck and the top of the Yeti, a grab bar/ seat back and GPS/ fishfinder.


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

Boats are looking good!

I saw something about water getting in the front hatch, Im honestly thinking the side chase tube lets a little water in from the back of the boat to the front, I've sealed my hatch and all with clear silicone.


----------



## tsmithf33 (Jun 10, 2013)

im almost positive the water comes in through the rigging tubes


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

> im almost positive the water comes in through the rigging tubes


That's where I get it from, although I do not have eye lights up front...... It's only a little, and I have dry-deck up there so it's not a huge issue.

Skydiver, looking forward to seeing your mods. Maybe one day I will get a good pic of my boat up here. The plastic board /5200/screw down method is slick. I am gonna do that instead of glassing something in. Thanks


----------



## BugDopeforENP (May 29, 2013)

That screw idea is risky business hope you don't go through the hull a 1/4 inch is not a lot of space for an OOPS. How does water get in to the rigging tubes? Are the rigging tubes on the floor? How does some buddy get so much water inside to where it will fill up enough to get inside the rigging tubes? Something is not adding up. This will be good to know when mine is finished.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Rigging holes, not tubes, I should clarify. Mine are just the rigging grommets over the holes, as are pretty much everyone else's. When in a chop and/or throwing the cast net from the bow, you get a little water on the front deck. As the water runs aft, some goes down onto the rigging grommets, and drips in behind them. Very minor issue.


----------



## fishboy73 (Oct 22, 2012)

Where in Home Depot did you find the plastic? Is it the deck board?


> > Awesome.   Where did you put your battery?  I am going to glass in a platform in the front compartment for a battery tray and put that sucker up there.
> 
> 
> I mounted the trolling motor battery in the nose under the front deck. I made a shelf in the nose out of plastic 1X8 I got from Home Depot. Its smooth on one side the wood textured on the other. I just glued it in place with 5200 and put a screw in each corner to hold it, works great. Yes, that is water under the front battery. Not sure where that is coming from but I am thinking from the Shark Eye lights as we were in some rough chop part of the day.
> ...


----------



## jldriver (Feb 11, 2013)

> That screw idea is risky business hope you don't go through the hull a 1/4 inch is not a lot of space for an OOPS. How does water get in to the rigging tubes? Are the rigging tubes on the floor? How does some buddy get so much water inside to where it will fill up enough to get inside the rigging tubes? Something is not adding up. This will be good to know when mine is finished.


I wasn't excited about screwing to the deck either, but Brad assured me it was fine. My battery tray is screwed directly to the deck...drilling the pilot holes was kinda scary (if recall correctly there's even a point where you feel like you just drilled through the bottom of the boat), but I just marked the drill bit and went slow...it's been working great.

As for the water issue...I have all kinds of holes in my bow, so it could be any of them, but the tubes have always been suspicious to me...I need to rig a plug of some kind to confirm though. 

To clarify, my boat has small tubes on both sides of the deck running from the bow storage area to under the rear platform (for wiring). I figure that any water in the boat runs to the back when I throttle up...and then some of it might run forward through the tubes when I throttle down...the tubes are level with the deck in the rear, but are a good bit higher than the deck in the bow storage area...thus water can get in, but then it falls to the lower middle area and can't get back out (unless you add a drain plug as I've seen people do).


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> Where in Home Depot did you find the plastic? Is it the deck board?


Its in the regular lumber section.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> The plastic board /5200/screw down method is slick. I am gonna do that instead of glassing something in. Thanks


I beveled the edges of the board on my belt sander to fit the contour of the bow.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

> I beveled the edges of the board on my belt sander to fit the contour of the bow.


Yep- So glad I saw this. I was about to lay glass this weekend. Don't know why I didn't think of this first- sooooo much easier. I am comfortable with a drill and this boat..... Installing 2 sets of cooler chocks worked out fine. I only measured about 300 times! held my breath for the first 2 pilot holes...... haha.


----------



## BugDopeforENP (May 29, 2013)

What about if I where to drill pilot holes for a battery tray in the hull and in the battery tray to where they line up, fill them up with 5200 and use pins like you would use to install a shelf on an entertainment center. That way it looks flush with the hull and hardware will not be visable. Can any buddy spot out any flaws in that Idea that I am not thinking about?

So from what I understand some of you guys have only rigging grommets and some of you have grommets with a rigging tube. If there is a tube that runs from the stern to the bow with a slight elevation then that means the water can not get to the bow. If you where to take water over the bow or water from a cast net how does the water get to the rigging grommets when the grommets should be inside under the deck. Like I said before I have never been around one of these in person but I did order one over the phone.

GSSF17 post a picture of your boat when you get the chance.


----------



## jldriver (Feb 11, 2013)

> So from what I understand some of you guys have only rigging grommets and some of you have grommets with a rigging tube. If there is a tube that runs from the stern to the bow with a slight elevation then that means the water can not get to the bow. If you where to take water over the bow or water from a cast net how does the water get to the rigging grommets when the grommets should be inside under the deck. Like I said before I have never been around one of these in person but I did order one over the phone.


Maybe these will help?





The only grommets I can think of are the pole holders...which could take in a little water since they're wide open.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Installed the side bunks on my trailer tonight and my pushpole brackets from Shallow Water Solutions................


----------



## BugDopeforENP (May 29, 2013)

> > So from what I understand some of you guys have only rigging grommets and some of you have grommets with a rigging tube. If there is a tube that runs from the stern to the bow with a slight elevation then that means the water can not get to the bow. If you where to take water over the bow or water from a cast net how does the water get to the rigging grommets when the grommets should be inside under the deck. Like I said before I have never been around one of these in person but I did order one over the phone.
> 
> 
> Maybe these will help?
> ...



Thanks for posting the pictures. That's what I thought, the water can't come through the rigging tube. Sounds like when I receive mine I'm going to water proof the rod holders. How are you going to plug up the rigging tube? I wouldn't think much water would stay in the tube once you got on plane.


----------



## BugDopeforENP (May 29, 2013)

> Installed the side bunks on my trailer tonight and my pushpole brackets from Shallow Water Solutions................



Your boat looks awesome are you totally finished? Looks ready to have a nice redfish flopping around on that nice clean deck.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Awesome pics, Weeds. Thanks.

Still trying to get my boat all dialed in. I gotta mount the pushpole holders still............


----------

